# American Woodworker



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Has anyone found a link to the old American Woodworker magazines? I've got 2 years in print and that's it. One of the better magazines from the "old" days.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

American Woodworker merged with Popular Woodworking Magazine in October '14....

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/305470787199451937/
https://web.archive.org/web/*/American Woodworker


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well I did find this link to Google Books and apparently they have the 2/89 thru 12/99 that can be viewed online. See https://books.google.com/books?id=tfYDAAAAMBAJ&rview=1&source=gbs_all_issues_r&cad=1&atm_aiy=1990#all_issues_anchor


----------

